# Sneaky Kitty



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

My cat Tux seems to think he is the sneakiest cat around, although I must say he's very good at it, he usually likes to hide inside my bedroom by the door and jump out at you when you walk by, basically scaring the heck out of you, and then runs off. 
One night my dad was walking down the hall and saw him peering around the corner and knew what he was up to, so instead of walking by he started walking slowly up against the wall and jump out in front of the door and Tux got spooked from it and ran off and my dad ended up being the one laughing, but Tux is smart and he hides in different places now.


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

I figured I also include the story of my kitty.

I was brought up in a dog lover family, not that no one here hates cats, but my mom thinks her furniture and house decor well being held priority. Well anyways during the summer of 2004 I constantly bugged my mother for a cat but to no avail she still refused so I gave up :-( Well then I looked for another pet and it was a ferret and to my mother that was even worse then any other "rodent" and they have terrible smell, so I said I was going to get one for myself with my own money, and she knew I would so she finally backed down, and let me get a cat and I let the idea go of having a ferret. A few days later she "set" the ground rules down for the crieteria (sorry I dunno how to spell that word) and any cat we got was to be Declawed, so right away i refused the thought of it, and my mother said that a cat that isnt declawed isnt welcomed into the house, and I constantly showed her alternative ways to declawing such as softpaws and etc. but still no, and I told her I would rather not have a cat at all if it ment putting it throught pain and possible behavior problems as a result of the declawing, for my own pleasure of having a feline. So that was that.

Then one day I had an idea and I thought, hmm well if I can get a cat if its declawed why don't I just adopt one that's already declawed, that way I know that I wasn't the cause of a poor cats losing it's front toesies. Plus it had a huge factor of giving a poor cat a home for the rest of his life! I ran the idea across with my mother and she agreed so we went to a humane society and saw many cats but two stood out that was my Cat Tux and another Shadow, now Shadow was a gorgeous black cat, but my mother was superstious and Tux wore his Tuxedo like a man who was thrown into jail after a night of a drunken bar fight (hehe, I had to put that in) so we took him out of his cage and let him room, at first he didn't really like being held and constantly meow'd and when he was free he room he put himself between a screen on the window and a window that hangs outwards, you can sense his desire to get out of there. I was at first a little worried about his meowing and how he never stopped, but decided to adopt him anyways in hope that he gets better, and he did! He now lives in my household with 3 other dogs (Chocolate Lab, Shiz tzu/Maltese mix, Chihuahua) and ended up being the best pet in my mothers eyes because he doesn't do any damage at all to any of her things but the dogs like to cause trouble. So Tux has finally gotten comfortable with me holding him after a month and likes to spend time with me playing, biting my foot (playfully of course), playing with imaginary animals that I can't see, I recently looked at the humane society website and still saw that poor shadow is still at the shealter even after 5 months sitting alone in that cage not getting adopted probably because he's all black cat, I hate this bad luck stuff they have on him. Anyways I tried to adopt him, but my mother says one cat is enough. I tried. :-/ But until I move out I'll definitely be adopting another kitty to be friends with Tux!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*sneaky kitty*

That is a great story.
Well done to you for making a stand about the de-clawing issue.. and for finding a happy solution for everyone  
Tux sounds like a very special cat..I've seen his picure in the other forums and he looks very handsome  

seashell


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

i hope i dont offend anyone with this...but i still wanna say it. that stuff about shadow not being adopted gets me a bit worked up :? 
i used to think that the no-kill shelters were the best, because..they didnt kill! all animals got a chance for their home! but then i realized...some of them stay for years w/o getting adopted. sitting in a cage, no room to run, strange cats, no friends, no human that is 'yours'...no freedom. that made me think. 'wait a minute...if they are put to sleep, they dont feel pain. they go to sleep, and when they wake up, they are in heaven!' and that changed my veiw. yes, it is killing them, but the word 'kill' is a bit harsh. its also setting them free from their shelter life. yes, some of those who were pts may have been adopted a few days later...but many would not be. of course, the best way to stop the problem of cats in shelter is spay/neuter your cats, dont purposfuly breed them, and adopt! we adopted, andre and twix were orphans. not the same as a shelter, but, they didnt have ahome and were waiting at the clinic. so basicaly, i can see the good of no-kill, and the good of kill. but i know animals all go to heaven, and i think they would prefer that to living their life in a cage.


----------

